# Wanted Raw Fleece



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I am a new member. I would like to purchase raw fleece. I am looking for well skirted fleece of any variety. Preferably with low VM. Please contact me if you have any fleece for sale.:thumb:


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I have coated Romney in my Etsy store, also some Cotswold.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, don't know what projects you have in mind... I have this years raw fleeces, My flock consists of Corriedale/Romeldale/Merino crosses, most are natural colored but I do have white as well, my sheep are fed a good diet and have strong fiber, I don't coat my sheep, did before but didn't care for it at all. I have skirted fleeces for $12- per lb, there is some vm in it but I have absolutely no problem working with this wool after I have it processed, the mill does an excellent job, my products aren't littered with vm at all. These are from happy, healthy loved sheep. ~Chris www.twotracksbow.com


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing some pictures if you have any of your fleeces. 
I would like to add you as my friend it that is ok.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I will check out your ebay store.
Thanks,
Darlene


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the tip.I will do that.
Darlene


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I don't know if what I have is what your looking for.... I took a few photo's so you can see color, crimp and density, these are Corriedale/Romeldale/Merino cross ( I love them) I'll attempt to attach photo's, if it doen't work I could try to pm you Darlene


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Geese, I think it worked, a bit "BIG' but I guess you can really see it (ha ha) The top fleece is a very light golden color, the middle is light moorit color (what I always deemed "frosty" as in the fast food "Wendy's Frosty's") The bottom is white as in white  Thanks ~Chris


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Help me out here, I am unfamiliar with these phrases:
raw fleece
well skirted fleece 
low VM


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

tammy from wv said:


> Help me out here, I am unfamiliar with these phrases:
> raw fleece
> well skirted fleece
> low VM


Raw fleece is the wool just as it comes off the sheep, not washed or cleaned at all.

"Skirting" is picking off the yucky bits of really gross dirty wool(like around the sheeps hiney and its belly). 
A well skirted fleece has all the nastiest parts removed so you aren't paying for unusable fiber.

VM stands for vegetable matter. 
This includes hay, cockleburrs, sticks, and any other thing that may be lodged in the wool and be difficult to get out.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Thank you for clearing that up for me. I was sure that the concepts were pretty simple, I just didn't know them.


----------

